# Contest



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello there,

I would like to know how to care of contest HM ? My friend have beautiful HM, but she wonder how to care of him. She want to join the contest next year. She want to know tank size, fleare time, feed and more information.
Please teach me.

Thank you,


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

There are several good articles on basic Betta care at the top of this section and at the top of the Betta Care section.

After reading those, you will probably have questions. We will happily answer any questions you may have.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, really !? I didn't realized. Thank you so much !
After I red, I'll ask again.

Thank you,


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

I red some topics, and I learned high quality HM is 1/2 gallon best. Why ?
How much can I flere him a per day ?

Thanks,


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

you can if you keep doing water changes but i don't suggest you do that.
Hms need space to flare and spread their fins so maybe at least a 1 gallon.
You could flare him once a day is you like to.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Fabian said:


> you can if you keep doing water changes but i don't suggest you do that.
> Hms need space to flare and spread their fins so maybe at least a 1 gallon.
> You could flare him once a day is you like to.


OH, I see. Thank you so much !
10 mintes is good for him ?
Is that good to see a miror or anothe HM men ?

Thanks,


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

It's better if you let him flare at another male,it make the hm more aware of the males presence.
Yes i think 10 minutes is enough.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Fabian said:


> It's better if you let him flare at another male,it make the hm more aware of the males presence.
> Yes i think 10 minutes is enough.


Thank you very much for your answer. It's really help me.
Have you ever joined contests ?
How can you keep beautiful fin ?

Thanks,


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

There are photo contests here on the forum: Betta Fish and Betta Fish Care. Look on the right side of the page.

If you want to show (compete) your Betta in person, you should contact the IBC (International Betta Congress) in Japan.

To be sure his fins are safe, use live plants or very soft gentle silk plants.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> There are photo contests here on the forum: Betta Fish and Betta Fish Care. Look on the right side of the page.
> 
> If you want to show (compete) your Betta in person, you should contact the IBC (International Betta Congress) in Japan.
> 
> To be sure his fins are safe, use live plants or very soft gentle silk plants.


I see, thank you for teach me.
Okay, I'll check photo later.
I am not sure we have IBC, but I am search it.
I see fins are more careful, lve plants or sink plants.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Many Betta keepers use both live and silk plants. I like live plants because they help the water quality.

It's also good to have a place where he can hide.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Many Betta keepers use both live and silk plants. I like live plants because they help the water quality.
> 
> It's also good to have a place where he can hide.


Yes, I use live plants, but I wonder contest betta is good or not. It's good way, isn't it ?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Contest Betta are like any other Betta. They are different from each other. Contest Betta are just prettier by the standards of the judges and the competition.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Contest Betta are like any other Betta. They are different from each other. Contest Betta are just prettier by the standards of the judges and the competition.


I see.　Beautiful Betta is Champion!　The body strong and beautiful fin, right ?

Thank you!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

That's basically right. But the details of what makes one Betta "better"than another is a long and interesting thing to study.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> That's basically right. But the details of what makes one Betta "better"than another is a long and interesting thing to study.


To study this site ? It's too hard and long way...

Thanks,


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

This might help. It's a good beginner article. Betta Splendens - Half Moon, Double Tail, Crown Tail Bettas - Development of the New Bettas4all Standard

Lot's more on Google.

And here's one from this forum:
Betta Show Standards


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> This might help. It's a good beginner article. Betta Splendens - Half Moon, Double Tail, Crown Tail Bettas - Development of the New Bettas4all Standard
> 
> Lot's more on Google.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply faster !
I' study this forum.

Thank you very much !


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry, Norico. Here's the other page I meant to send you. Betta Splendens - Half Moon, Double Tail, Crown Tail Bettas - Development of the New Bettas4all Standard


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Sorry, Norico. Here's the other page I meant to send you. Betta Splendens - Half Moon, Double Tail, Crown Tail Bettas - Development of the New Bettas4all Standard


Thank you for your kindness.
I really appriciate your help.
I'll check it out and learn a lot !

Thank you so much !


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm sorry that address did not send. Better you should browse the show Betta and breeder threads on the forum.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> I'm sorry that address did not send. Better you should browse the show Betta and breeder threads on the forum.


Thank you for your advice ! It's really help me and my friends.
I'll search thread on the forum !

Thanks alot !


----------

